# What kind of pleco do I have?



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

So, I did buy this fish myself, but it was 3 or 4 years ago and I don't think they told me more than that it was a pleco that wouldn't get very big (and I didn't know enough then to ask for more info). I suspect it might be a female bristlenose? But I really don't know, so asking for input here. It's somewhere between 3 and 4 inches long, and I think was fairly close to that size when I got it.

It's hard to take pictures of, being shy (particularly in the daytime), but here's what I've got:


Right under the thermometer is one of its favorite spots.





Thanks in advance for any help you can give!
Suzanne


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I do know for a fact that the females have little to no bristles compared to a male. It looks identical to 3 females I have.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like my females also.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

3 or 4 years ago? if it were a bristlenose, I would expect to have see some sort of bristles on it by now, even if it were a female. but I'm comparing that to my albino bristlenoses that I have. one female, one male, and the male CLEARLY has larger and more developed bristles, but the females are obvious and visible too, and I've had them for maybe 5 months.

Maybe it's just the photos, but I don't see and bristles at all on the nose of that guy (or girl) there... 3 or 4 inches sounds about right for a full grown BNP though


Here's my female:











and for comparison, my male. who's ACTUALLY a longfinned, but he didn't like the water parameters after the recent move and all of his long beautiful fins withered away  but he's acclimated now and they're growing back in  :


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

None of my females have any bristles. I had one that did, but traded her and 2 males for 6 other bns.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

yeah it might just be a species thing. every albino I've ever seen had some (mature adults anyway; younger ones wont have any; neither of mine did when I fist got them), regardless if it were a female or male, but the males are obvious compared to the females


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I have been breeding the darn things for a few years now, I have over 75 right now from babies to adults. I have albinos, browns, calicos, even black ones. Long fin and short fins. So hopefully I know what I am talking about.


----------

